# Why are wives always late?



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

As I am sitting here responding to post awaiting my wife to get ready (we were suppose to leave 4 hours ago) I realized something.

If it was not for wives running late..... we might not get stuff done. In the time I was waiting for her to get ready I

1) Went to the post office

2) Went to Target and got some last minute supplies for the trip

3) Cleaned out the car

4) Answered 5 e-mails

5) Packed up the car

6) Took the dogs to the Kennel (45 min round trip)

7) Posted this on here and several other posts

I did not even have to hurry. As you can see I am still waiting for her


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

O yeah gonna be out of town til Wednesday. I will try to pop in here and there while away though


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

When going camping I set a goal to leave and then plan on actually leaving two hours later. Gives me time to check on packed supplies. Double check things that take batteries. Go over instructions with whomever is caring for my pets. I'd hate to see how much stuff is left undone if we actually left on time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's really not that complicated of an answer Rick.....They plan it that way.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

The wife was only Late twice...
We have two kids!


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dang Dawg said:


> The wife was only Late twice... We have two kids!


Lmao


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

HaHa!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

in our house hold,its usually me thats running behind schedule

i usually get distracted waiting for her,then i go down and start working on a bow or start to knapp some rocks and she will holler to me

that were running late now.i get so into my hobbies i forget about schedules.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Its always my fault when she is late, I have never figured it out but its my fault !


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

After 29 years I just accept the fact that everything wrong is my fault. Being late for almost everything is just the way it works......

Wouldn't change it for anything


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Everyone knows to invite us at least an hour earlier for get-togethers as Kat is notorious for being late. I've gotten used to it somewhat after 20 years..LOL


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Dang Dawg said:


> The wife was only Late twice... We have two kids!


LOL!!!

I guess mine was late 4 times then!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang Dawg said:


> The wife was only Late twice... We have two kids!





beavertrapper said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I guess mine was late 4 times then!!!!!


 :roflmao:


----------

